# Megabus fire in Ohio 1/9/14



## CHamilton (Jan 9, 2014)

Megabus catches fire on I-74, 51 passengers displaced



> HARRISON, Ohio -- A Megabus caught fire on westbound I-74 at 8:45 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> Officials said the fire was caused by a blown tire that flew up into the luggage compartment.
> Fifty-one passengers were reported to be on board but were evacuated due to the "excellent work" of the driver. No one was injured during the incident.
> Dispatch said the bus was "burning pretty good" when officials were called to the scene and that the damages could have been worse if proper precautions weren't taken.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 9, 2014)

> Dispatch said the bus was "*burning pretty good*" when officials were called to the scene


This part of the report brought a smirk to my face. I can imagine the Midwestern accent and all!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 9, 2014)

Megabus Catches Megafire; Customers Stranded with Minirefund.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 9, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Megabus Catches Megafire; Customers Stranded with Minirefund.


Were they mini customers?  :giggle:


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd really look twice if an Amtrak train pulled up alongside to rescue the stranded passengers. Unfortunately, they'd have to

wait until about 2 o'clock Saturday morning to catch the next westbound Cardinal.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 9, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> Officials said the fire was caused by a *blown tire* that flew up into the luggage compartment.


A mega-bust?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 9, 2014)

Glad No-One was Injured or Killed! Fire on Any Form of Transportation is Not a Good thing!


----------



## greatcats (Jan 9, 2014)

" The blown tire flew up into the luggage compartment. " If it burst through the structure of the bus that does not speak too well for the integrity off the vehicle, which do not seem to have a great reputation for safety. I am glad no one was injured. Almost three years ago I took Megabus from Chicago to Cincinnati and enjoyed the ride, and the driver was excellent. Why didn't I take the train? Because of the awful schedule or lack thereof of the Cardinal.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 9, 2014)

Any bus with a blown tire could catch on fire, it's not just Megabus, it happens with all buses. I don't think the tire has to break into the luggage compartment to cause a fire, on most intercity coaches, the drive train crosses the tag axle so if there's any sparks, you get a fire.

This driver sounds pretty good for a Megabus driver, too bad Megabus salaries are so low. He should drive a Walmart truck since they pay the most.

I have to give it to Megabus mechanics for keeping Van Hools running smoothly. Everyone else with a significant Van Hool fleet has been dealing with many accidents and federal shutdowns because Van Hools are so hard to maintain properly. Unofrtunately, high spending on maintainence probably forces Megabus to give drivers low wages in order to maintain cheap fares.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification, Swadian.


----------

